# RAM Takt über die CPU Spezifikationen?



## DerOverclocker (27. Juli 2013)

*RAM Takt über die CPU Spezifikationen?*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich habe in naher Zukunft vor mir ein High-End System zusammenzubasteln. 
Hab' aber folgendes Problem,
Die CPU die ich mir zulegen will, unterstützt einen Maximal-RAM-Takt von 1600 MHz (DDR3 1600).
Ich würde aber gerne einen DDR3 RAM mit 2400 MHz verbauen. Für mich stellt sich also die Frage, wo und welche Einstellungen ich vornehmen muss, dass die CPU diese Frequenz verarbeiten kann. 

Ich würde mich über Antworten zur Problembehebung freuen!


Hier nochmal das Wunsch High-End-System:

Case: Thermaltake Level 10 GT LCS 2.0 ( Mit Wasserkühlung )
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7-3970X  (DDR3 1600)
Grafikkarte: 2x  EVGA GeForce GTX Titan
RAM: 2x  Corsair Dominator Platinum Series DDR3-2400 ( 32 GB )
Festplatten: 1x ADATA XPG SX900 Series 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G ( 128 GB )  ( Systemplatte  Win7 )
                  1x ADATA XPG SX910 Series 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G (  512 GB )   ( Haupsächl. Spiele  )
                  2x Western Digital Black, SATA 6G, 7200RPM, 3,5 Zoll (  4 TB )     ( Ich weiß! Etwas überdimensioniert  )
Laufwerke:  2x ASUS BW-12B1ST 5,25 Zoll SATA Blu-ray-Brenner
                 1x Akasa AK-ICR-09 ID and Smart Card Reader 
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar RoG Phoebus GBE Soundkarte
Schnittkarte: AVerMedia HD Capture Card 
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 modular Netzteil - 850 Watt 

PS: Beim Netzteil bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob die Leistung ausreichen würde. 
Mfg, DerOverclocker


----------



## Lunica (27. Juli 2013)

Der RAM Takt läuft unabhängig.
Ob du 2400 oder 1600 Riegel nimmst ist egal; sind ~gleich schnell.
Würde 1600 mit 1,5 V nehmen da dies die Norm ist für Ivy.
Du kannst aber auch andere nehmen - Jedoch müssen die mit dem Mobo kompatibel sein (Dies hin und wieder nicht der Fall ist).

Die CL wirkt sich übrigens genauso wie der Takt auf die Leistung im ~1-2-3% Bereich aus.
2400er Ram mit höherer CL sind genauso schnell wie 1600er Ram mit niedriger CL.

Ich würde 1600 DDR3 mit 9-9-9-24 und 1,5 V nehmen.
Am besten die billigsten von Samsung, Mushkin, Adata, Crucial (OEM) ohne Heatspreader mit XMP Profil.

Die steckst du rein - Gehst ins Bios und wählst XMP - fertig 



> dass die CPU diese Frequenz verarbeiten kann.



Der FSB ist seit einigen CPU Generationen fixiert und wird unabhängig vom RAM Takt betrieben.
Des weiteren hängt da noch mehr dran wie der PCIE Takt und der USB Takt etc.
FSB heißt das auch gar nicht mehr; sondern BCLK und der läuft immer mit 99-100 MHz.

... Das alles gilt zu mindestens für aktuelle Intel CPUs.
AMD - Keine Ahnung.


Alles in allem ist dein System aber ziemlich übertrieben und hat ein sehr schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Für die 2 Titan bräuchtest du einen Monitor mit 4K Auflösung bzw. ein Multi-Monitor Setup. 
In 1080P langweilt sich schon eine einzelne Titan genauso wie eine 7950/770/7970/780 ... Das sind im Prinzip schon alles mind. 1440P Karten.
Über den Rest lässt sich streiten; ist aber auch zum Großteil rausgeworfenes Geld.
Bis die 6C/12T CPU gefordert/ausgelastet wird ist die Architektur schon wieder veraltet.
32 GB Ram wozu? Zum zocken? Aktuell werden bis auf ein Spiel nicht mal 4 GB benötigt.
Man sollte sich 8 GB kaufen und erst dann aufrüsten wenn man auch mehr benötigt.
Das Mainboard ist komplett überbezahlt. Da gibt es billigere die einwandfrei funktionieren; außerdem verwendest du eine extra   Soundkarte und kannst somit auf den Onboard-Sound verzichten.

Die Titan ist im Prinzip eine beschnittene Prestige Karte die mit einem niedrigen Takt ausgeliefert wird.
Da müsstest du einen Hardware-Volt-Mod durchführen inkl. WAKÜ und Mod-Bios damit die Karte in Schwung kommt.
Die Karte ist ausschließlich etwas für Bastler.


----------



## DerOverclocker (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich bedanke mich in erster Linie für die schnelle Antwort und das Feedback zu meinem System.

Das dieses System überdimensioniert sei, hatte ich mit auch schon gedacht.
Letztendlich will ich ja auch nur ein System wo auch die neusten Titel in höchster Auflösung laufen, so dass ich auch mit FRAPS aufnehmen kann ( Für künftige LP's ) und auch dann keine Beeinträchtigung der Performance vorliegt. 
Ich will ja auch keinen "Blue Gene" NASA Computer haben. Ich denke der macht sich nicht so gut im Wohnzimmer  
Nvidia beschreibt es ja selber, dass diese Grafikkarten aus dem "Supercomputer" bereich kommen sollen.
Und der Stromverbrauch würde auch etwas heftig werden ( Besonders wenn ich mich für ATI Grafikkarten der gleichen Leistungsklasse entschieden hätte ).
Hallo, 
Ich bedanke mich in erster Linie für die schnelle Antwort und das Feedback zu meinem System.

Das dieses System überdimensioniert sei, hatte ich mit auch schon gedacht.
Letztendlich will ich ja auch nur ein System wo auch die neusten Titel in höchster Auflösung laufen, so dass ich auch mit FRAPS aufnehmen kann ( Für künftige LP's ) und auch dann keine Beeinträchtigung der Performance vorliegt. 
Ich will ja auch keinen "Blue Gene" NASA Computer haben. Ich denke der macht sich nicht so gut im Wohnzimmer  
Nvidia beschreibt es ja selber, dass diese Grafikkarten aus dem "Supercomputer" bereich kommen sollen.
Und der Stromverbrauch würde auch etwas heftig werden ( Besonders wenn ich mich für ATI Grafikkarten der gleichen Leistungsklasse entschieden hätte ).



> 32 GB Ram wozu?



Das kommt daher, da ich dem Game "Minecraft" mehr RAM zuweisen möchte, um spezielle Mods Lagg-Frei nutzen zu können ( Das betrifft vor allem Mods mit viel "Kawum". Da laght Minecraft nämlich mal ganz gerne. 
Ich denke aber, dass ich die 32 GB beibehalten werde ( ursprünglich waren ja 64 GB vorgesehen. Da stand nämlich 2x 32 GB ) , aber diesen in eine etwas niedrigere Preisklasse investieren. Und auch eine Taktrate wählen, die mit der CPU harmoniert.
Vielleicht werde ich auch eine Mainboard wählen, dass etwas kompakter ist.

Zu guter letzt stelle ich mir die Frage, warum RAM's angeboten werden, die über eine Taktrate verfügen, die sowieso keine CPU unterstützt ( Zu mindest nicht Offiziell ). Vielleicht hast ja du eine Antwort auf diese Frage?!

Mfg, DerOverclocker


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2013)

Zwei Gründe für die Riegel mit hohem Rakt: 

1) es gibt manche Leute, denen "mehr" einfach wichtig ist, und sei es nur deswegen, um in einer Benchmark ein paar Punkte mehr zu bekommen. Und es gibt die ein oder andere Profi-Anwendungen, in denen der Takt vlt. doch nen kleinen Vorteil bringt. Aber als Gamer oder User von "normalen" Anwendungen, auch Videoediting&co, merkst Du von dem Takt rein gar nix, und selbst wenn es so wäre, dass zB ein Videorendering dann statt 6:20min nur 6:16min dauert, wäre man bescheuert, deswegen mehr auszugeben  

2) die Hersteller forschen halt immer weiter, und wenn die halt Riegel mit zB 2666MHz herstellen können, dann wollen die das auch zeigen und bringen den auf den Markt. Auch eben WEIL manche User entweder aus "Angeberei" oder aus Unwissenheit lieber das schnellere RAM haben wollen und dafür auch viel ausgeben.



Und zu Deinem System: das ist echt rausgeschmissenes Geld³ - kauf Dir lieber ein Board für Sockel 1155 oder 1150 für um die 120-160€ und dann einen Core i7, mehr braucht keine Sau, der Sockel 2011 ist mega-überteuert, das fängt schon bei den Boards an, und für normale User und Gamer auch sinnlos außer vlt für bestimmte sehr optimierte professionelle Anwendungen, aber selbst da ist es den Aufpreis niemals wert. Kein normaler Privatmensch kauft heute noch CPUs, die mehr als 250€, maximal 300€ kosten... 2x Titan ist auch völliger Käse - nimm EINE GTX 770, und FALLS die DIR nicht reicht (99,9% der User reicht die dicke), dann kauf halt ne zweite für SLI dazu. Aber schon eine GTX 780 ist für das bisschen Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur GTX 770 völlig überteuert, die Titan ist es erst recht.

Beim RAM nimmst Du dann halt 4x8GB DDR3-1600. 16GB-Riegel gibt es ja auch gar nicht.

Als Festplatten lieber keine Black nehmen. Die bringen keinen merkbaren Vorteil zu den Blue oder auch anderen normalen 7200U/Min-Platten, können aber hörbar und störend laut werden.


Bei der ganzen Ersparnis würd ICH dann, da Du ja genug Geld zu haben scheinst, lieber noch ne zweite große SSD nehmen und diese dann einteilen: 100GB für Windows und den Rest zB fürs Videoaufnehmen, die zweite 512GB halt für Deine wichtigen Spiele.


----------



## Lunica (28. Juli 2013)

> Letztendlich will ich ja auch nur ein System wo auch die neusten Titel in höchster Auflösung laufen, so dass ich auch mit FRAPS aufnehmen kann ( Für künftige LP's ) und auch dann keine Beeinträchtigung der Performance vorliegt.



Fraps war gestern; von Nvidia kommt bald Shadowplay (angeblich noch diesen Sommer). Da läuft die Aufnahme komplett über die GPU und soll nur sehr wenig Leistung ziehen ( 5-10% ).
Das ganze wird gleich als 1080P H264 Video komprimiert gespeichert. 

Alles in Ultra?
PC Spiele sind skalierbar und es gibt so gut wie nie ein Limit nach oben.
Ich würde maximal 2 x GTX770/GTX780/HD7950 kaufen mit einem Haswell Quad; die Titan und Intel 6C CPUs  lohnen nicht.


----------



## DerOverclocker (28. Juli 2013)

Vielen dank nochmals.
Ich werde mein System entsprechend anpassen.

Da nun keine weiteren Fragen mehr meinerseits kommen, würde ich diesen Thread schließen.
Mfg, DerOverclocker


----------

